# What's wrong in the transmission of this 2750



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Ignore the price for now. I want to hit him with a low offer if this issue isn't an internal disaster. Is there a common reason that it won't move in those gears? He says it will shift into gear but not move.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sure sounds like one of the planétaries in the ps is out. Optimistically seal gone. She is not pretty I'd want to know more about who did the rebuild.

Edit I didn't look close at the pic, Not even a power shift. Duh.

Those German 50 series aren't well liked here - weird hydraulics problems on them.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Six grand?? SOMEBODY is dreaming...

Later! OL J R


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't know anything about this transmission but it kind of sounds like the shifter fork on the one shaft. The 5&6 gear same shifter fork but different range. That's my uneducated guess with out known more.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My guess is something isn't right with this shift linkage possibly a fork. IMHO buying a JD utility tractor with trans & HYDRAULIC problems is asking for TROUBLE. Hyd problem could very easily be leaking supply lines for hyd pto or hyd hi-lo inside clutch housing. JD tractors of that era with a cab are very/very difficult to solve hyd problems without removing the cab PLUS the ac systems & wiring have a long history of failure. NOT for ME VERN & I understand the closed center hyd's better than most individuals.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I had 2 2750's and it seemed like every time there was a hydraulic issue is they were "internal" and expensive since I did not have a personal mechanic at the time. These ones did not have cabs. I really like this and the 55 series however would spend extra to find a nice one and hope it did not have issues. I'm going to have to agree with Tx Jim on this one


----------

